# طلب كتاب operations management by jay heizer عاجلا



## king6666 (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

يا مهندسين يا ليت اللي عنده كتاب operations management by jay heizer الطبعه العاشره ومو محتاج الكتاب يعلمني ضروري 

انا بالرياض دورت الكتاب ولا لقيته

كان موجود لكن خلص الشعبه فيها 55 طالب وقضو عليه


اللي عنده مستخدم نظيف او جديد يعلمني ويقولي كم يبي فيه وما نختلف ان شاء الله بس اهم شي يكون بالرياض

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (9 مارس 2011)

رابط لنسخة إلكترونية في موضوع من منتدى طلاب جامعة الملك فهد

http://www.skfupm.com/vb/showthread.php?t=44898

الشيخ قوقل ما قصر

الله يوفقك


----------



## king6666 (9 مارس 2011)

مشكور ابو بدر بس انا ابي الكتاب مابي نسخه الكترونيه

واللي بمنتدى الملك فهد لنسخه اقدام من هذي

ولكن مشكور ما قصرت


----------

